# New portable bowpress



## Dschingis (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Frank,

looks nice and comfortable.

Gruß Armin 
PS Hast PM


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That looks nice Frank, a portable bow press is a must!! I have a Bowmaster Portable Bow Press that goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Engee, I know the Bowmaster Press, but I think the Nitehawk Press is much better to use. By the Bowmaster you must turn and turn on the small bar, by heavy draw weight bows is this a hard job. By the Nitehawk Press it is much easier because you turn at the mid pipe. Take a look at the demo video please.
You are 100 % right, a portable bow press is a must !!
At our convention I take the Nitehawk press along, so all participants can see how good and easy this tool works.

http://www.nitehawkarchery.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page4.html


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Frank! I must agree, the Bowmasters small bar is hell on the hands! I actually had to press my 90# Tribute 3times last night!


----------

